# Yamaha S3115H pa speakers and yamaha surrond amp?



## 1roddy (Jun 7, 2015)

Not sure the model of amp but its a yamaha surround amp 580 watts. I have them hooked up to front speaker jacks in the right polarity. 
Can't get much bass out of them and they sound tinny.. any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

PA speakers generally don't have a lot of bass unless you have some sort of EQ to boost the low end. PA speakers ar usually very effiant and that tends to sacrifice low end.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, if you told us what model AVR (check manual, check the front of the AVR, check the back, take a photo), maybe we can suggest a bass management solution....


----------



## 1roddy (Jun 7, 2015)

I definitely would have included that info but its at my camp. I will post back asap. Thanks for the replies!


----------

